

Feds trying to regulate smartphone mapping apps - Atlas
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/06/16/business/agency-aims-to-regulate-map-aids-in-vehicles.html

======
georgemcbay
I'm really torn on this; on the one hand I think it will greatly hamper
innovation if these apps are highly regulated; on the other hand if these apps
were regulated maybe Google wouldn't have been able to fuck up Maps on Android
so much in the transition from 6.x to 7.x.

The previous version was much safer to use in a car setting; requiring single
clicks where the new one requires many clicks (and thus much more user
attention), the new version also has a tendency to constantly ask you dumb
questions at bad times (sometimes in modal dialogs that must be addressed)
about whether you want it to dim the screen or not, whether or not you want to
switch to a faster route mid-nav, etc.

Fucking Google Maps, man. You used to be so good.

